# Word of the Day - Plausible



## Jace (Feb 3, 2022)

Plausible - adj.

Def.: Seemingly or apparently valid, likely, acceptable.

He seemed to give a plausible excuse.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2022)

Some things that we hear about having happened, seem to defy any _plausible _explanation.


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 3, 2022)

That husband who came home with lipstick on his collar and had no plausible explanation for it


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> That husband who came home with lipstick on his collar and had no plausible explanation for itView attachment 206753


Do you mean, when he says that the lipstick fell off a high shelf at the store, hit his head so the cap came off, and then landed on his shoulder, upside-down, leaving a mark,.... 
that explanation might _not_ sound _*plausible?  *_


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 3, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Do you mean, when he says that the lipstick fell off a high shelf at the store, hit his head so the cap came off, and then landed on his shoulder, upside-down, leaving a mark,....
> that explanation might _not_ sound _*plausible?  *_




Oh she did not believe him ..... just did not sound plausible at all......he is  in big trouble.....hmmm


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 3, 2022)

Plausible Deniability


----------



## Jace (Feb 3, 2022)

All excellent posts!


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 4, 2022)

Plausibility…the art of making just about anything sound plausible…


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2022)

Maybe Perry Como should have recorded "It's Implausible"!


----------

